# Old school bloodline??



## waldosbia (May 5, 2012)

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Above is my RE dogs pedigree....She is registered as APBT But so many say she is NOT APBT. Can someone please explain? She appears more of an APBT than the low riders you see. SO CONFUSED!!!

The link is of course, Bullypedia, but registered with UKC as APBT....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

She is american bully. Not all RE dogs are short and squatty. And it is hard to judge if she will be at this age anyways. The dogs in her ped look to be mostly standard class bullys maybe a couple would be classics hard to tell by 1 picture. 
If you check out the link I posted in the other thread you posted in you can read up on the different classes of bullys The American Bully Registry But you for sure have an american bully.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah its weird how u can register a dog as something it technically isnt. lol but like Angelbaby said u have an American Bully pup. and looks like a good one too. i really like Razzle Dazzle in her ped. BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database hes a looker and has the real deal RE bloodline passing down to her.

*warning* i only act like i know what im talking about. ive learned everything i know about bullies from this site. *warning*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree on American Bully, and a nicely bred one. There are some good dogs in that ped. American Bullies started with UKC APBT's and UKC/AKC Amstaffs, so thats why they still have UKC papers. They are now a whole other breed of dog and most reputable Bully breeders register to the ABKC, or one of the other bully registries. Many people still keep the UKC papers going to track the lineage of the dogs ( especially considering how new the Bully Registries are). With UKC papers you have more events open to you then the bully registries offer and for some it comes down to the UKC being more recognized and easier to sell puppies. So for a variety of reasons some breeders still have UKC papers going with their puppies rather than the American Bully Papers.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I like Her and I like some of the dogs in her ped  the only thing I don't like is that there are sooooo many blues!


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

definetly bully... The ped says enough....! not my kind of dog, but tje people you talked where right no APBT


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

If she has RE in her ped, she is not an APBT No matter how she looks.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i bet a nice crop would look great on her...cute


----------

